# Lump / pimple



## m_m_m (Nov 15, 2009)

I have found a few pimples/lumps on my Shih tzu's face/chin. 
Some of them have burst a few weeks ago and bled but my dog did not seem to feel any pain. 
Some lumps are not red at all. 
I have taken one photo of a recently developed pimple right under her mouth. 








What could it be?

Help is much appreciated


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We just found one of these on our Stella.....not sure what it is either. We're keeping an eye on it.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks more like a wart to me.


----------



## hillaryb (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there,
I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you ever found out what your pups lump was. My maltese mix has one very similar by his lip. Also, how did you treat it? Thanks so much, your time is very much appreciated.
Hillary


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

hillaryb said:


> Hi there,
> I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you ever found out what your pups lump was. My maltese mix has one very similar by his lip. Also, how did you treat it? Thanks so much, your time is very much appreciated.
> Hillary


Hi!

Our vet said it was nothing to worry about....we kept an eye on it...and it dried up and flaked off in a couple of weeks? It didn't seem to cause her any pain...or itch.

I would keep a close eye on your little one!!! May clear up on it's own!


----------

